# Snot Rag Topo Maps



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A topo map can be imprinted on a hankerchief. It's an easy way to have a map readily available as you hike and a good way to save a little weight.

Get in your favorite map program and make a topo map. Save it as a high-resolution Bitmap image, say 22" x 22". Then have it imprinted on a 24" hankerchief at the local T-shirt shop.

A memento of an enjoyable hike:









Warsh 'em in the crick and dry 'em out:









The hike is highlighted in red on this one:









They make great gifts too!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gonna have to steal that one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You da man Goob. Great idea. Do they do it for Motorcycle trip maps too ????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> You da man Goob. Great idea. Do they do it for Motorcycle trip maps too ????


That would be cool.


----------



## Riden (Jun 16, 2011)

This is all kinds of awesome


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great idea goob..

It may be good to have it printed on the back of a T-shirt. That way your hiking partner could help point you in the right direction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> ..............................
> 
> It may be good to have it printed on the back of a T-shirt. That way your hiking partner could help point you in the right direction.


Yeah, I hear ya, I'm always lost.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > ..............................
> ...


I thought that's why God gave us wifes (sig. other)................. to tell us where to go. -_O-


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Have a few of those that were given to me after Roque river trips- they are a nice reminder of the good times.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I thought that's why God gave us wifes (sig. other)................. to tell us where to go. -_O-


That is true, but I havent found of map of down there yet.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

But what if you forget to wash it after you blow your nose. You might find yourself lost around booger mtn. :mrgreen:


----------

